# hechtwobbler



## hecht fan (15. April 2010)

hallo,
mit welchem preiswertem wobbler hattet ihr gute erfahrung? 
das gewässer ist recht flach (bis 5m) und wird wenn überhaupt selten mit wobbler beanget.


----------



## Udo561 (15. April 2010)

*AW: hechtwobbler*

Hi,
wie sieht das denn in Deutschland aus , darfste da in deinem Alter überhaupt schon auf Hecht angeln ?
Gruß Udo


----------



## paul hucho (15. April 2010)

*AW: hechtwobbler*

Salmo Wobbler in Polen bestellen.
http://www.fishing-mart.com.pl/sklep/en/lureswobblers-salmo-g5-a20-p92.html
Ich würde Dir zum Perch und Pike raten.#h


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. April 2010)

*AW: hechtwobbler*

Ja, er darf auf Hecht fischen.


----------



## paul hucho (15. April 2010)

*AW: hechtwobbler*

@Udo561
 Lass den Jung doch auf Hecht angeln.


----------



## stroffel (15. April 2010)

*AW: hechtwobbler*

Den Cormoran Belly Dog bekommste für knapp 6 €. Der läuft recht gut und lässt sich weils ein recht fetter brocken ist gut werfen.


----------



## Sourcrowse13 (15. April 2010)

*AW: hechtwobbler*

War klar das jetzt gleich wieder die Klugschei*er kommen.
Wir hatten schon einen Fall bei dem Hartnäckig gefahndet wurde und es wurde festgestellt, das der betreffende dort wo er angeln wollte, nicht angeln durfte und es deswegen zu einer weiträumigen Sperre für Angler kam.(weil er dort trotzdem angelte, trotz mehrerer deutlicher Hinweise!)
Er ist 10 hat keinen Angelschein und darf ohne Begleitung nicht angeln.|uhoh:

Es handelte sich nur um eine Frage!
:c


----------



## bafoangler (15. April 2010)

*AW: hechtwobbler*

@FloFcBFan
Woher weißt du dass er keinen Schein hat?|kopfkrat


----------



## Sourcrowse13 (15. April 2010)

*AW: hechtwobbler*

WEil man den erst ab 14Jahren machen kann!


----------



## Fanne (15. April 2010)

*AW: hechtwobbler*

totaler quatsch !

mit 8 jahren kann man den Jugendfischereischein machen!!!!!

 ab 14 den Normalen schein !!


der jugendschein beinhaltet das fischen auf FRIEDFISCH !!!


zumindest in sachsen anhalt !


----------



## bafoangler (15. April 2010)

*AW: hechtwobbler*

@FloFcBFan

Hmmm, auf meinem Prüfungszeugnis steht 1996, und ich bin '86er Jahrgang...
Ich hab mit 9 den Lehrgang angefangen und 6 Wochen nach dem 10. Geburtstag die Prüfung abgelegt...


----------



## Hunter2006 (15. April 2010)

*AW: hechtwobbler*

Einspruch:
-1. wenn er bis zum 10. Lebensjahr ohne Angelschein in Begleitung eines erwachsenen (der den Angelschein besitzt) angeln darf was macht er dann im Zeitraum zwischen 10 und 14????
- bei uns in meck pomm darf er den schon mit 10 machen, weil er ja sonst sich nicht frei entfällten darf!!!! und ich glaub das darf er auch in anderen bundesländern!!!


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. April 2010)

*AW: hechtwobbler*



FloFcBFan schrieb:


> War klar das jetzt gleich wieder die  Klugschei*er kommen.
> Wir hatten schon einen Fall bei dem Hartnäckig gefahndet wurde und es  wurde festgestellt, das der betreffende dort wo er angeln wollte, nicht  angeln durfte und es deswegen zu einer weiträumigen Sperre für Angler  kam.(weil er dort trotzdem angelte, trotz mehrerer deutlicher Hinweise!)
> Er ist 10 hat keinen Angelschein und darf ohne Begleitung nicht angeln.|uhoh:
> 
> ...



und dann:



FloFcBFan schrieb:


> WEil man den erst ab 14Jahren machen kann!




Jetzt schaust einmal nach, in welchem Bundesland KÖLN liegt, dann lese in der Fischereiverordnung nach, wie es für ihn mit 10 ist oder aber du siehst einfach da nach, da ist es schon geschrieben:


http://www.xxl-angeln.de/angelkunde...endische_gastangler_jugendfischereischein_usw


----------



## -Kevin- (15. April 2010)

*AW: hechtwobbler*

@paul hucho

wie sind denn da die zahlungsbedingungen?


----------



## paul hucho (15. April 2010)

*AW: hechtwobbler*



-Kevin- schrieb:


> @paul hucho
> 
> wie sind denn da die zahlungsbedingungen?






Ich hab da einmal mit King Wetzel mitbestellt ,der ist da angemeldet, und das waren irgendwie 11 Euro versand, ist ja EU.
Wir haben das über Pay Pal gemacht, und da gab es überhaupt keine Probleme.Nur einen Salmo konnten die nich schicken.Haben die nartürlich gefragt (auf englisch) ob ich stattdessen einen anderen haben wollen würde.Einfach klar und deutlich geantwortet und dann gabs auch keine probleme.Berechnet war der dann auch nicht,ist halt kein Askari.
Also wenn man viel bestellt dann rechnet sich das aufjedefall. 
:m


----------



## Udo561 (16. April 2010)

*AW: hechtwobbler*



paul hucho schrieb:


> @Udo561
> Lass den Jung doch auf Hecht angeln.



Es liegt mir fern es ihm zu verbieten , war nur ne Frage von mir da ich nicht in Deutschland angele und mich mit den Bestimmungen nicht auskenne.|kopfkrat
Gruß Udo


----------



## kati48268 (16. April 2010)

*AW: hechtwobbler*

Ich bleib mal bei dem Thema 'billige Wobbler'.
Wenn du öfter mal bei deinen örtlichen Angelläden reinschaust, wirst du bestimmt auch mal Sonderangebote, Wühltisch oder so vorfinden, wo gute Markenwobbler als Schnäppchen zu kriegen sind.
Ich mag, auch wenn viele drauf schimpfen, die Kogha-Billig-Nachbauten von Askari.
Da kriegst du z.B. den Kogha Giant (Nachbau des Zalt) für 3,99€ (statt um die 16€ für das Original). Die Lackierung ist wesentlich schlichter, da sieht man, wo gespart wurde, aber die Laufeigenschaften sind m.E. identisch & super (für all die Markenfetischisten: ja, ich hab es mit dem Original verglichen).
Für Jungangler & alle, die's nicht so dicke in der Tasche haben, eine sehr geeignete Bezugsquelle, finde ich. Ich kaufe die unter anderem deswegen, damit ich nicht an Herzinfarkt sterbe, wenn mit so ein Luxuswobbler abreisst.


----------



## Alexej1982 (16. April 2010)

*AW: hechtwobbler*



Fanne schrieb:


> totaler quatsch !
> 
> mit 8 jahren kann man den Jugendfischereischein machen!!!!!
> 
> ...



hessen auch


----------



## Nobbi 78 (16. April 2010)

*AW: hechtwobbler*

Hieß die Frage jetzt Hechtwobbler oder ab wann darf ich auf Hecht angeln|kopfkrat
Da stellt der TE ne ganz normale Frage und schon wird der Thread mit postings zugemüllt die nichts mit dem Thema zu tun haben|uhoh:
Zurück zum Thema ich würde Dir die dreiteiligen Gigafishwobbler empfehlen oder wie oben schon angesprochen den Salmo perch.
Gruss


----------



## Hansel1995 (20. April 2010)

*AW: hechtwobbler*

Hi

seit wann kann man den Jugendfischerreischein machen???
Also eigentlich musst du da nur zum jeweiligen Rathaus gehn und sagen dass du einen möchtest.


----------



## ShangHai (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: hechtwobbler*

Ist echt zum lachen, wie wenige Beiträge sich mit dem Thema "billige Wobbler" auseinander setzen.


Hecht Fan, schau mal nach speziellen Angel-Flohmärkten in deiner Nähe. Musst nur eventuell die Drillinge ersetzen. Gebraucht kann man gute Schnäppchen machen und die FLömärkte findest du via Internet-Suchmaschinen.


----------



## Knigge007 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: hechtwobbler*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich mag, auch wenn viele drauf schimpfen, die Kogha-Billig-Nachbauten von Askari.



Jup seh ich auch so, habe ich mir erst vor kurzem gekauft, dann gibts noch weitere wie ich finde gute Wobbler von Kogha....

Das wären die Slim Kogha 3D Hollogram Wobbler, haben ne Rassel eingebaut und gibts manchmal bei Askari im Angebot anstatt für knapp 4€ für 2,5€ pro Wobbler, werd mir von den Slims auf jeden Fall wieder welche kaufen.

Die mein ich..... http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_.../wobbler/kogha-shad-3d-holographic/detail.jsf

Der is auch ganz okay http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...obbler/kogha-pike-3d-holographic-1/detail.jsf


Oder der DAM Effzet Pointer kostet auch "nur" 5,5€.....http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...bler/dam-effzett-pointer-wobbler-2/detail.jsf

Balzer hat auch welche für 4-6€...... ansonsten wenn du mal nen Rapala willst musst halt mal paar Shops absuchen, Askari hat aktuell ein paar Modelle von 10 auf ~7€ runtergesetzt....


----------



## leif88 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: hechtwobbler*

versuch sonst mal mit dem hi-lo
geht auch super


----------



## padotcom (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: hechtwobbler*



leif88 schrieb:


> versuch sonst mal mit dem hi-lo
> geht auch super



Hab ich auch und versuche ich immer mal wieder.
Hab aber noch nie was mit fangen können.#c
Komisch.
Ich bleib aber am Ball.


----------



## leif88 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: hechtwobbler*



padotcom schrieb:


> Hab ich auch und versuche ich immer mal wieder.
> Hab aber noch nie was mit fangen können.#c
> Komisch.
> Ich bleib aber am Ball.



weiß auch nicht bei  mri klappt es vielleicht hängt das mit dem  gewässer zusammen 
was hast du denn für ein muster?
gruß leif


----------



## Lorenz (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: hechtwobbler*

Von welcher Preisklasse reden wir überhaupt?



Sind ab ~5 für kleine und ab ~6 für  >10cm Wobbler ok,oder ist das noch zuviel?


----------



## padotcom (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: hechtwobbler*



leif88 schrieb:


> weiß auch nicht bei  mri klappt es vielleicht hängt das mit dem  gewässer zusammen
> was hast du denn für ein muster?
> gruß leif


Diesen Weißen mit rotem Kopf und der verstellbaren Schaufel.
Ein- und zweiteilig.
Hier laufen aber Wobbler im Barschdesign am Besten.

Jetzt aber zurück zu Thema. #6


----------

